# Pic of bomb, destination known, undisclosed



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I am feeling froggy tonight.......this bomb will self destruct in a few days.

Padron 40th Anny
La Aurora 100 anos
Upmann "something" he he
Partagas 150

-Bamadoc77

pic will be up in a minute


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

come on with the pics..


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Booker I'd watch your mouth, you already got a face full!p


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Looks like it may sting a bit, but nothing too serious...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Froggy huh???






Somebody is in for a treat or uhhhh a smackdown :ss Give em hell Doc!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Froggy huh???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to LOOOVVEEE that episode!! ....still do

hello my ragtime gal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

What a yummy bomb.
Somebody is going to get smacked in style :sl


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> I used to LOOOVVEEE that episode!! ....still do
> 
> hello my ragtime gal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know...I'll be singing that song for days...


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow, wow, wow & wow!!! :ss


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

:r nice bro.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice hit


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Go get them Doc!! :ss


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

He he.....get em. Be sure to clean that big black piece of mold off the Upmann though!!!:ss


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Bleedingshrimp said:


> He he.....get em. Be sure to clean that big black piece of mold off the Upmann though!!!:ss


Ha Ha, good one


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Put the smackdown on em!!!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice hit Doc! Those are primo sticks :ss


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

I hope there will be someone else around to call 911 when this one lands. I can see it now, the package opens and a loud boom, next thing you hear is someone screaming Somone HELP PLEASE, Please GET ME A DOCTOR!


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

Fine lookin' sticks :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Looks like it may sting a bit, but nothing too serious...


:tpd: ......what he said


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Someone is going to have a nice weekend. 

Nice hit there.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

E T A: 16 hours............wont be long now, go to the store and get bread and milk....err......beer and chips rather. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Slapem good Doc:r


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hit em hard!! That's a sweet bomb!!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

that padron is looking super sexy

good hit!


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Those look GOOOOOD!!! :dr Nice hit! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

That one's going to hurt!!! :tu


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

:mn nice bomb. I hope it's not coming to the east coast. :tg


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Actually, it is going to the East Coast...........keep giving me one of these:tg and you may get "retaliation" one day. Happy smokes fellow BOTL:tu


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Looking good. I like that censored pic of the Upmann. That usually means something serious.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Looking good. I like that censored pic of the Upmann. That usually means something serious.


NO NO NO, thats the latest plume on cigars.....KASR had (possible) beetles, Bamadoc77 has PLUME!:ss


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks like the Doc is going to put another hurtin' on a patient, nice job Doc:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

TimButz2 said:


> Looks like the Doc is going to put another hurtin' on a patient, nice job Doc:tu


:tpd:

_doctorkillpatient....doctorkillpatient....._:r


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Small package big ordinance. Nicely done.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

TimButz2 said:


> Looks like the Doc is going to put another hurtin' on a patient, nice job Doc:tu


 Ha ha , love your sig BTW.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I AM SORRY, it was NOT 16 hours ETA, my days ran together...i have been at work for 30 hours straight, but now I am off......tomorrow is the day it lands (Saturday)///................destruction is near for someone.....Stewart


----------

